# Spamassassin - razor2 check problems

## _kamika_

in my mail logfile i find the following:

razor2 check skipped:  Can't locate object method "new" via package "Razor2::Client::Agent" at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.2/Mail/SpamAssassin/Dns.pm line 392, <GEN1> line 51. 

I do not have the slightest clue.

I have Mail-SpamAssassin-2.63 

Spamfiltering works but I'd like to have the razor2 check also.

I use Sylpheed-Claws SA plugin, but the same error occurs when checking mail

on the commandline with 

cat mail.txt| spamassassin -D -x 2>&1

Any ideas?

Thanks for help

greets _kamika_

----------

## flavio

You need to emerge razor in order to be able to use it.

```
emerge razor
```

----------

## ltj

I find that using CPAN to install SpamAssassin, razor etc. makes everything easier.

Take a look at http://www.securitysage.com/guides/postfix_uce.html for a complete walkthrough. It is postfix specific, but the parts about installing spamassassin and razor could be useful anyway.

Regards.

----------

## _kamika_

hi,

razor is/was already installed.

thanks for the help, and thanks for the link ltj

i will try it these days.

greets kamika

----------

## Ijon Tichy

What version of Razor2 are you using? Looks like 2.36-r1 is the latest.

----------

## _kamika_

Mon Mar 15 01:43:29 2004 --> net-mail/razor-2.36-r1

jap this is the one i use

----------

## Ijon Tichy

You're right, that is a weird one. 

It might help to make sure you've done this

```
razor-admin --discover
```

and then if you could show us the Razor specific parts of the Spam Assassin debug, maybe something'll jump out. You could probably pipe a message through spamassassin and just grep out the razor stuff: 

```
cat mail.txt| spamassassin -D -x 2>&1 |grep -i razor

...

debug: Found Razor2 part: part=0 engine=4 ct=0 cf=0

debug: Found Razor2 part: part=1 engine=4 ct=0 cf=0

debug: Razor2 results: spam? 0  highest cf score: 0

debug: Razor2 is available 
```

Hopefully, that'll show something more. You might check through the whole debug output for complaints about missing Perl modules, too.

----------

## _kamika_

ok, i think showed me the problem,

i do have a manpage for razor-admin but nothing else.

where do i get this?

by the way, manual compilation of razor fails.

what did I miss.

greets and thanks

kamika

----------

## Ijon Tichy

razor-admin is just a link to the 'razor-client' script. If installing manually from source, you'd usually call /usr/bin/razor-client after doing the "make install". That'll set up the links you need. Like so:

```

hastur # ls -l /usr/bin/razor-*

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           12 Feb 21 03:44 /usr/bin/razor-admin -> razor-client

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           12 Feb 21 03:44 /usr/bin/razor-check -> razor-client

-r-xr-xr-x    1 root     root         1161 Feb 17 13:17 /usr/bin/razor-client

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           12 Feb 21 03:44 /usr/bin/razor-report -> razor-client

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           12 Feb 21 03:44 /usr/bin/razor-revoke -> razor-client

```

The emerge of Razor2 usually sets all of these links up for you, though. I didn't have to create them myself.

So, you can emerge razor2, but not do a manual compile? What error do you get when the compile fails?

----------

## _kamika_

thanks to all your help my problem seems to be solved

i downloaded an installed 

razor-agents-sdk-2.03 from the razor homepage

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/razor/razor-agents-sdk-2.03.tar.gz?download

after this razor-admin did work and i guess the missing perl modules were also there

or correct.

no errors on the mail log so far.

thanks again,

greets kamika

----------

